

Ask epi0Bauqu anything about running DuckDuckGo - icey
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/bbqw7/i_am_the_founder_of_a_search_engine_duck_duck_go/

======
DanBlake
Respect for this guy. I built and sold a social search engine a few years ago
and its incredibly hard to get user adoption. We got to about 50k uniques a
day and that was as high as it got. I knew I was in for trouble, because even
I kept using google though the results from our engine were superior. Its hard
to combat that type of brand loyalty/pattern when even the founder of another
search engine wants to continue using google.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thank you the respect. For the record, Duck Duck Go is my default and Google
now feels weird to me. But I agree; combating that entrenchment is pretty
insane.

------
dan_sim
I give that guy a couple of year and I think he will be able to compete with
Google or Bing. What he's doing is amazing and this search engine is sometimes
my default in firefox until I have to search for something really hard to find
that only google can find the answer (I tried bing but it's not as efficient
as google... yet...)

~~~
kaddar
What he is doing isn't amazing so much that it is only one person doing it. He
uses the bing link graph, though.

~~~
jacquesm
Check out <http://gigablast.com/> , another one person search engine.

------
epi0Bauqu
You can ask me anything here too if you want.

~~~
altano
I think your duck's bow tie is adorable and it always makes me smile.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Hah, thx. Credit goes to my sister: <http://evejweinberg.com/>

------
jhancock
What are you willing to tell us about your revenue model and profitability?

I have used your search a few times and like it. Just haven't committed it to
muscle memory yet ;). Where is the Chrome plugin that uses duckduckgo instead
of google? firefox plugin?

------
aswanson
For all my tech related queries the answers have been better than Google's. My
only problem has been in breaking that mental association of "find an answer"
with "type a 'g' ".

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I actually own <http://goduckgo.com/> if that helps :)

